# PM-935TV Updated with Tach & Fog Buster



## MonkMan (Mar 10, 2019)

Purchased a Tachometer and Spray Coolant for the mill and decided to install all at once.
The Required Components from MC



Ten holes needed in the junction box for the various components




Access to lower fixed disk was at left side of head above brake. Used magnet to catch drill & tap filings.




Dry fit to check clearance. I found that I needed to install an additional washer on the rear attachment
bolts for better alignment of the three units because of the slight taper (draft) of the junction box casting.



Making up the junction box components and wiring at the bench



Mounting the boxes and main switch back on the mill head




Painted the lower disk black and added the single reflective tape section. I should have done this step *BEFORE*
mounting the boxes.



Made up the optical sensor and installed it in the head.




Installed the Fog Buster at the rear of the slid. This puts the unit at the recommended height for the nozzle.





Finished assembly and testing completed. I still need to tweak the disk / sensor interface.





Thanks for following along. 
Please let me know if you have any questions or comments......


----------

